# Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?



## David23 (2. November 2009)

Hallo! 
Gerade im Winter ist angeltechnisch wenig los...ich habe aber gelesen, dass gerade im Winter auf grosse Rotauegn top sein muss. Was ist denn zu beachten, wenn man auf Rotaugen fischt? Existieren große Rotaugen (>1kg) in jedem Gewässer?
Was sollte man beachten wegen der Montage? Welcher Köder und wie kann ungewünschte Mitesser fernhalten (z.B. Brassen, Karpfen). Für Tipss wäre ich dankbar..


----------



## Andal (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Zuerst musst du das passende Gewässer haben. Je besser der Raubfischbestand, desto größer die Chance auf große Rotaugen; z.B. die Möhnetalsperre. Dann fische tief und sehr fein, am besten mit der Schwingspitze. Würzig, aber sehr sparsam füttern, dann kann es klappen.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

hallo
das fischen im winter ist nicht immer so einfach, denn oft wollen die fische net wie du es willst|kopfkrat.
Ich persönlich angel immer mit einer stipprute auf die rotaugen, dass ist aber nicht jedermanns sache. Sie beißen im winter nur sehr sehr vorsichtig, deswegen leichtes gerät verwenden!!!.
Ich benutze meisten eine 1g Pose, kleine haken und auch nur ein pinki!!!
Zum FUtter kann man sagen weniger ist mehr, aslo wenig füttern!!!!


Wünsche dir viel erfolg und kannst dich ja mal melden|wavey:


----------



## grazy04 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

schau mal hier

Thomas (der Admin) und andere Boardies hatte da schon reichlich Tips gegeben 

so long


----------



## David23 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Andal schrieb:


> Zuerst musst du das passende Gewässer haben. Je besser der Raubfischbestand, desto größer die Chance auf große Rotaugen; z.B. die Möhnetalsperre. Dann fische tief und sehr fein, am besten mit der Schwingspitze. Würzig, aber sehr sparsam füttern, dann kann es klappen.


 
Also, das mit der Schwingspitze ist eine sehr gute Idee....Blöde FRage: Woran erkennt man ein gutes und kapitales Rotaugengewässer?


----------



## David23 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> das fischen im winter ist nicht immer so einfach, denn oft wollen die fische net wie du es willst|kopfkrat.
> Ich persönlich angel immer mit einer stipprute auf die rotaugen, dass ist aber nicht jedermanns sache. Sie beißen im winter nur sehr sehr vorsichtig, deswegen leichtes gerät verwenden!!!.
> Ich benutze meisten eine 1g Pose, kleine haken und auch nur ein pinki!!!
> ...


 Die FRage ist nur: Ich will ja keine normale Rotaugen fangen, sonder Kapitale (ca. ab 750g)....und Stippe ist einfach nicht mein Ding, da kommt die Mitchell 300 ja gar nicht zur Geltung :q
Ich kenne die Foren, jedoch gibt es neue Entwicklungen wie im aktuellen Blinker...so a la Karpfenangeln auf kapitale Rotaugen....
Nur dumm, dass unsere Seen gerade auf Friedfisch gesperrt sind wegen neuem Karpfenbesatz#d


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

och, dass geht schon. Du brauchst nur das richtige Gerät!.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, wenn die kleinen kommen, adnn sind die großen auch nciht weit weg.#6
Musste mal schauen


----------



## Borg (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Also meine bisherigen Erfahrungen für kapitale Rotaugen:

Die Grossen stehen bei mir im Regelfall nicht direkt über dem Futterplatz, sondern so ca. 1-2 m drum herum. Diese Theorie hatte sich am Wochenende erneut bestätigt. Als ich genau über dem Futterplatz geangelt habe, kam ein Biss nach dem anderen, aber leider nur Kleinzeugs. Dann habe ich angefangen den Futterplatz zu "umfischen" und siehe da, hatte ich auch die grossen Jungs am Haken. Da ich dies schon mehrfach beobachtet und ausprobiert habe, scheint meine Theorie zumindest nicht ganz verkehrt zu sein .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## weserwaller (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Wenn ichmir in den kalten Tagen mal nen Köfi stippe füttere ich nur mit Maden an und fische dann auch nur mit Maden ruhig 4-5 Stück am 12er Haken knapp über Grund


----------



## David23 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@Borg: Deine Theorie könnte passen, wie groß waren denn die Rotaugen??

Habe gelesen, dass große Rotaugen Einzelgänger sind...Stimmt das?


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> @Borg: Deine Theorie könnte passen, wie groß waren denn die Rotaugen??
> 
> Habe gelesen, dass große Rotaugen Einzelgänger sind...Stimmt das?



Also die in meinen Augen grossen Jungs lagen so zwischen 20-30 cm Länge. Direkt über dem Futterplatz waren die Fänge nur so etwa zwischen 10-15 cm. Ob die grossen Rotaugen nun Einzelgänger sind, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Normalerweise sind Rotaugen ja Schwarmfische.

Habe aber jetzt in einem Stipperbuch die Bestätigung für meine Theorie bekommen. Es ist wohl tatsächlich so, dass sich die grösseren Fische um den Futterplatz herum bewegen und dort vorzugsweise in Grundnähe, weil dort die grösseren Futterbrocken liegen bleiben. Über dem Futterplatz hält sich dann vorzugsweise das Kleinzeugs auf, um sich an der Futterwolke zu laben.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## David23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Also die in meinen Augen grossen Jungs lagen so zwischen 20-30 cm Länge. Direkt über dem Futterplatz waren die Fänge nur so etwa zwischen 10-15 cm. Ob die grossen Rotaugen nun Einzelgänger sind, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Normalerweise sind Rotaugen ja Schwarmfische.
> 
> Habe aber jetzt in einem Stipperbuch die Bestätigung für meine Theorie bekommen. Es ist wohl tatsächlich so, dass sich die grösseren Fische um den Futterplatz herum bewegen und dort vorzugsweise in Grundnähe, weil dort die grösseren Futterbrocken liegen bleiben. Über dem Futterplatz hält sich dann vorzugsweise das Kleinzeugs auf, um sich an der Futterwolke zu laben.
> 
> ...


 Das muss ich wirklich mal ausprobieren....die Größe ist ja wirklich beeindruckend...angelst du eigentlich mit Pose oder dem Grundblei....hats du den aktuellen Blinker?


----------



## Borg (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ich angel eigentlich fast nur mit der Stippe, da man damit präzise auf und um den Futterplatz drum rum fischen kann....also mit Pose. Alternativ auch an kalten Tagen, wenn die Fische etwas weiter draussen sind, mit der Matchrute und Waggler. 

Ausprobieren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich direkt hintereinander mehrer grosse "Biester" dran hatte. Hab dann auch relativ zeitig aufgehört, weil ich mein Kochtopf-Kontingent relativ schnell erreicht hatte |supergri.

Wie gesagt, mittlerweile fühle ich mich in der Theorie auch bestätigt, da Michael Schlögl in einem Stipperbuch auf das selbe Ergebnis kommt.

Nee, den neuen Blinker hab ich net.....die einzige Zeitschrift die ich regelmässig und gerne lese ist "Matchangler"....steht denn in der neuen Blinker was dazu drin?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## David23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Ich angel eigentlich fast nur mit der Stippe, da man damit präzise auf und um den Futterplatz drum rum fischen kann....also mit Pose. Alternativ auch an kalten Tagen, wenn die Fische etwas weiter draussen sind, mit der Matchrute und Waggler.
> 
> Ausprobieren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich direkt hintereinander mehrer grosse "Biester" dran hatte. Hab dann auch relativ zeitig aufgehört, weil ich mein Kochtopf-Kontingent relativ schnell erreicht hatte |supergri.
> 
> ...


 

Ja, da wird auf Rotaugen in Karpfenmanier gefischt; so ein Helicopter Rig fü Rotaugenangler mit Lead-Core, Futterkorb etc. ist ein bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftigt aber sonst interessant

so Unterricht ist vorbereitet...jetzt gehts ins Bett...bin hundemüde


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

In der kalten Jahreszeit geht bei uns nichts über Dosenmais gewürzt mit Knoblauchpulver. :v
Den Gestank bekommt man aber sehr schwer wieder von den Knochen.:q:q


----------



## David23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In der kalten Jahreszeit geht bei uns nichts über Dosenmais gewürzt mit Knoblauchpulver. :v
> Den Gestank bekommt man aber sehr schwer wieder von den Knochen.:q:q


 
Ola, an der Grundmontage oder Posenmontag???;+


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ganz egal.
Funktioniert an der Schwinge, am Picker, an der Bolo, an der Matche und an der Feeder.|bla:

Wichtig ist nur der Knoblauchgestank.#6 
Ich habe mal mit verschiedenen Gewürzen experimentiert und dabei war Knoblauch der Favorit. 
In absteigender Reihenfolge kamen dann Currypulver, Chilipulver, Salz und Paprikapulver.
|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass im Winter ohnehin eher die Großen beißen. Ist zumindest an meinen Hausgewässern so. D.h. ans Wasser gehen ist die beste Methode - schön mit feinem Geschirr und Geduld. Herkömmlicher Teig reicht oft schon aus.



Da geb ich Dir Recht. Auch dem Teig kann man gut Gewürze beimischen. Die machen wirklich einen Unterschied aus.

An einem kleinen Fluss in meiner Nöhe z. B. fingen mein Gefährte und ich auf Dosenmais zusammen ca. 15 Plötzen (Rotaugen) in einer Stunde. Auf Maden nur wenige Bisse kleiner Fische.|evil:

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann Knoblauchpulver ind die Maisbüchse und schon ging es los. In der nächsten Stunde einen grossen Farbeimer voll. 
Geschätzte 80 Stück.#:|bigeyes

Diesen Versuch haben wir mehrmals wiederholt.

Das gab einen grossen Berg Frikadellen.:k


Versucht unbedingt mal Gewürze aus der Kaufhalle.#6


----------



## David23 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Und wie groß waren denn Rotaugen, war es mehr Masse oder auch Klasse....Hoffentlich ist unser Vereinssee bald wieder für Friedfisch freigegeben.....Will das mit dem Knoblauch unbedingt auspropieren
Hast du nur mit Knoblauchmais angefüttert???


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Die Plötzen waren alle zwischen 25 und 40 cm lang.
Die Dinger gibt es bei uns im Winter massenhaft die steigen aus dem Stettiner Haff in einen kleinen Fluss auf.
Und angefüttert haben wir nur mit Dosenmais ohne Knoblauch. 
Damit der Köder auffällt.#h


----------



## David23 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Das ist eine richtige gute Idee, habt ihr an diesem Tag mit der Pose gefangen???


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ja mit Pose und Bolo.
Wir angeln dort öfter und dann gehts auch mit Picker usw.#h


----------



## Dorbel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Du kanns es dir aber auch einfacher machen Teig mischen( Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Dazu auf jeden fall Vanille pulver) und mit Maden angeln klappt auch immer wieder gut


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Du kanns es dir aber auch einfacher machen Teig mischen( Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Dazu auf jeden fall Vanille pulver) und mit Maden angeln klappt auch immer wieder gut




Leider nicht.
Im Sommer auf kleine und mittlere Plötzen vielleicht.|wavey:


----------



## David23 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ich glaube auch nicht. Die Angelei auf grosse Rotaugen ist anders wie bei den kleineren Artgenossen. In England gibt es ganze Vereine, die sich auf den Fang von grosse Rotaugen spezialisiert haben, und es gibt bekannt Angler wie Dr. Mark Everard, der wirklich tolle Fänge schon zu präsentieren wusste


----------



## Dorbel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Also bei unseren gewässern klappt es immer
was du nehmen kanns is Maden am hacken ( Bündel Oder 2 -3 stück ) und mit mais anfüttern bringt auch was


----------



## David23 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Na ja eine Sache haben wir vergessen: Hanf...immer der Bringer fürs winterliche Großrotaugenangeln


----------



## Bibabutzemann (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

moin.
hätte mal fragen.
1. sind die fischchen bei den temperaturen weiter draussen und tiefer?
2. was macht ihr so von den rotaugen? frikadellen oder hat schon mal einer versucht die auf matjesart zu verwerten? hab das mal im internet gelesen. 

besten dank im vorraus


----------



## David23 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Bibabutzemann schrieb:


> moin.
> hätte mal fragen.
> 1. sind die fischchen bei den temperaturen weiter draussen und tiefer?
> 2. was macht ihr so von den rotaugen? frikadellen oder hat schon mal einer versucht die auf matjesart zu verwerten? hab das mal im internet gelesen.
> ...


 
Da meine Frau ursprünglich aus Dormund kommt, weiß ich was Frikadellen sind, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was matjesart ist...also wir machen gern "Fleischküchle" aus den Rotaugen oder man kann sie auch fritieren...jedoch weiß ich nicht ob man die großen Rotaugen noch essen kann


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Moin,

Mit Matjesart meint er so einlegen wie Hering. 
Hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Aber grosse Plötzen kann man sehr gut braten und essen oder anschließend sauer einlegen.

|wavey:


----------



## David23 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung


----------



## Wedeler (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

nun klinke ich mich mal ein. kann man rotaugen auch erfolgreich beangeln? hab da so meine zweifel, da ich abends im Herbst/Winter nie etwas fange (zumindest keine Rotaugen, Rotfedern). Schlafen die? Ich war in den letzten Wochen immer so gegen 20 Uhr los, da ich tagsüber keine Zeit hatte. Montagen sind sehr fein, meist mit Waggler auf Grund, oder kurz drüber. Köder Maden, Mais, Wurm, Pinkie, Brot..... Hoffe ihr könnt mir eine plausible Antwort geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

In der kalten Jahreszeit liegt die beste Beisszeit erfahrungsgemäss in den wärmsten und hellsten Stunden des Tages.
Von daher ist deine Feststellung nachvollziehbar.
Da wird dir anderes übrig bleiben als dich in den hoffentlich wärmeren Mittagsstunden nochmal hinzusetzen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wedeler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

.....das ist natürlich schade für mich, mittags hab ich leider nie zeit. schade, dachte das ich sie evtl. mit bestimmten futter aus der reserve locken kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Das Futter spielt eine Rolle wenn die Fische fressen. 
Fressen sie nicht nutzt dir das beste Futter nichts. 
#d
Obwohl ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann dass überhaupt nichts geht.|kopfkrat
Kein Hunger ist ja relativ. Vielleicht fressen von hundert Fischen nur zwei. Wo es reichlich Plötzen gibt sollte sich doch wohl die eine oder andere überlisten lassen.

#h


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Moin Leute,

ich gehe zur Zeit (Oktober - in den Winter) mit zwei Feeder-Ruten los.
Futterkorb (30gr.)Futterkonsistenz, würzig, eher fest, 
rote 10-12er Haken, kurzes Vorfach max. 50cm, Köder 1kl. Rotwurm+ 2 Maden. 
Bei uns sind die Weißfische allerdings auch echte "Klopper"!
Rotaugen von 1kg sind durchaus normal, der Hammer sind dann aber Brassen von 4 - 5kg!!! 
Deshalb "eiern" wir hier auch nicht mit 16er Haken 'rum.
Macht enorm Spaß, wenn Du denkst es haut Dir die Rute in den Kanal. #6

Ps.: "Sauer eingelegt" ist übrigens Bismarck-Hering oder Rollmops und nicht Matjes!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Ps.: "Sauer eingelegt" ist übrigens Bismarck-Hering oder Rollmops und nicht Matjes!
> 
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
> zander-ralf




Hat auch niemand behauptet.

Aber sag mal wo fängst du regelmässig so grosse Weissfische?


----------



## Wedeler (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo es reichlich Plötzen gibt sollte sich doch wohl die eine oder andere überlisten lassen.
> 
> #h


 
...im Sommer ist da auch reichlich, aber jetzt wenns kälter wird, sind die irgendwie nicht mehr zu finden. Es ist ein eher kleines, stilles gewässer, keine struktur am boden, sehr flach, aber trotzdem gut mit fisch bewohnt (karpfen, schleien, barsche, karauschen, gründlinge etc.) Sauerstoff ist reichlich vorhanden und schöne seerosenfelder


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hey Tinca, wenn Du aus einem Rotauge einen Matjes hinbekommst machen wir beiden eine Fabrik auf!#6:q:q:q

Meine (persönlich) größte Brasse hatte 4,2kg, aus dem Knockster-Tief. Wenn ich gezielt auf Brassen gehe ist der Schnitt bei etwa 1,5 - 2kg ( ca. 8 - 10 Stck.). Dann ist bei dem Alarm meistens Ende. Das funktioniert aber nur an einer Futterstelle und es beißen immer erst 4-5 Kleine bis die Großen kommen. Eine fette Schleie oder ein Karpfen ist dann natürlich auch möglich.
Im Spätherbst sind dann auch die dicken Rotaugen da.
Ich habe da ein paar geniale Rezepte: wie geräucherte Weißfischwurst oder Räucherfisch-Pastete. Super lecker!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Hey Tinca, wenn Du aus einem Rotauge einen Matjes hinbekommst machen wir beiden eine Fabrik auf!#6:q:q:q
> 
> !



Versteh immer noch nicht wie du auf Matjes kommst.|kopfkrat Das man Plötzen sauer einlegen kann schrieb ich bereits oben. 
Die entsprechen dann Brathering.

Schreib doch mal bitte den Weiss(fisch)wurstrezept hier rein.
Das würde bestimmt nicht nur mich interessieren.#h


----------



## zander-ralf (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@Tinca: Mit Matjesart meint er so einlegen wie Hering. 
Hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Darauf hab ich das bezogen.:q

Ok, hier das Rezept:

*Fischwurst (geräuchert) nach friesischer Art*

Zutaten für 6 Würste a 500gr.:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o>
<o></o>
2,5 Kg Weissfischfilet oder Seitenteile ohne gr. Gräten
3 mittelgr. Zwiebeln
60 gr. frischen oder eingefrorenen Schnittlauch
1 Teelöffel schw. Pfeffer (ggf. 3/4 Tl. gemahl. Koriander?)
<o></o>
Vom Fleischer oder Metzger:<o></o>
<o></o>
6 Mettwurst Därme (genähte Hüllen) für 500gr. Würste
Abbindeband
<o></o>
Filets 6 Std. in Salzlake (4ltr. Wasser + 250gr. Steinsalz) einlegen.
Es geht auch Kochsalz der Geschmack ist aber etwas anders.
Filets gründlich abspülen und gut trocknen (mit Küchenrolle).
Alles mit Zwiebeln, Schnittlauch und Pfeffer 3 – 5 mal mit dem Handwolf durchdrehen oder im Elektrischen bis alles fein ist.
Nun die Fischmasse sauber in die Wursthüllen einfüllen (Ich
habe dafür eine alte Wurstpresse). Es geht aber auch per Hand.
Es dürfen nur keine Hohlräume entstehen. Sauber schließen und verknoten.
Falls seitlich Flüssigkeit austritt abwischen. Die Würste in Küchenpapier (3 Blatt) einzeln einwickeln und ca. 1 Std. liegen lassen.
Dann 2 Std. bei 80°C und starker Rauchentwicklung räuchern. Die Würste im Ofen hängen lassen bis sie ausgekühlt sind (ca. 3 Std.).
Die Fischwurst ist im Kühlschrank etwa 8 Tage haltbar. Meistens überlebt sie das aber nicht!!!
Sie schmeckt am besten auf frischen Brötchen, Schwarzbrot oder zu Pellkartoffeln.
Viel Erfolg!


Ps.: Über eine Rückmeldung (ob’s geklappt hat!) würde ich mich sehr freuen.
<o></o>
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Danke #6

Das Rezept hab ich mir mal kopiert. Wenn ich dann mal wieder zum Plötzenangeln komme werde ich es ausprobieren.


Das mit dem Matjes war wohl nicht zu verstehen wenn man das vorher nicht gelesen hat. 
Ich mache doch aus Plötzen keinen Matjes(|supergri|supergri|supergri) sondern lege die sauer ein.:m


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof...kann jemand von euch mir übersetzen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hallo David,|wavey:

Die kleine Diskussion bezog sich auf ein Missverständnis. 
In einem Post weiter oben schrieb ich doch dass Matjes eine Zubereitungsart für Hering ist.|rolleyes
Und weiter schrieb ich dass man Plötzen nach dem Braten sauer einlegen kann.

Zander-Ralf deutete das so dass ich aus Plötzen Matjes mache.


Jetzt verstanden?|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Jetzt ja...ich sag es ehrlich: Die schwäbische Küche hat wenig mit Fisch zu tun...und ich komm zu wenig weg hier um zu wissen, was Matjes ist...ich kenn Katjes aber das scheint hier nicht das gleiche zu sein


----------



## zander-ralf (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Waaaaas?
Du bist 30 Jahre alt und hast noch nie einen Matjes gegessen? Wie hast Du das überlebt?:q:q:q

Das sind ganz junge (also noch nicht laichreife) Heringe, die in einer Spezial-Salzlake eingelegt werden. Sie haben einen unnachahmlichen, edlen Geschmack. Die besten sollen aus Holland kommen. Ich sage die besten kommen aus Ostfriesland!:q#6
Musst Du unbedingt mal probieren. Aber keinen nachgemachten (pfui Teufel)!:v


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Jetzt ja...ich sag es ehrlich: Die schwäbische Küche hat wenig mit Fisch zu tun...und ich komm zu wenig weg hier um zu wissen, was Matjes ist...ich kenn Katjes aber das scheint hier nicht das gleiche zu sein




Das ist echt `ne kulinarische Bildungslücke.


----------



## boot (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Aus Rotaugen kann man auch eine art Matjes machen.

Ich habe auch schon mit der Frucht der Eberäsche Rotaugen gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



boot schrieb:


> Aus Rotaugen kann man auch eine art Matjes machen.
> 
> .




Sag mal.#h


----------



## boot (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag mal.#h











                                  <table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0">             <tbody><tr>               <td class="smallText" align="center"> <script language="javascript"><!-- document.write('
	

F&uuml;r eine gr&ouml;ssere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild.'); //--></script>
	

Für eine grössere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild. <noscript> 


F&uuml;r eine gr&ouml;ssere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild.</noscript>               </td>             </tr>           </tbody></table>           *Matjesreifer 200 Gramm*


<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr><td class="main">Mit diesem Reifer können Sie innerhalb von 5-6 Tagen aus Filets , wunderschöne zarte Matjes herstellen. 
es eignen sich Heringe  oder andere fettreiche Weißfische  
Dies geschieht völlig geruchslos und sehr einfach. 
200 Gramm sind ausreichend für ca. 4 kg Fischfilet  

*Zubereitung: * 

Stellen Sie eine Lake her.Lösen Sie dazu den Matjesreifer und Salz in Wasser auf. 
Geben Sie dann die gehäuteten oder ungehäuteten Heringsfilets in die Lake. 
Lassen Sie diese ca. 60 Stunden in der Lake ziehen. 
Nach dieser Zeit entnehmen Sie die fertigen Matjesfilets und verarbeiten Sie diese weiter.
 Eine ausführliche Anleitung erhalten Sie bei jeder Bestellung.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Jetzt ja...ich sag es ehrlich: Die schwäbische Küche hat wenig mit Fisch zu tun...und ich komm zu wenig weg hier um zu wissen, was Matjes ist...ich kenn Katjes aber das scheint hier nicht das gleiche zu sein


 
#dJetzt aber schnell in das nächste Fischgeschäft und Matjes kaufen, lass Dir Zwiebeln,Gurken und Brötchen dazu legen. Und jetzt guten Appetit!


----------



## zander-ralf (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Na ja, dass man aus einem Rotauge einen Matjes hinbekommt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln! Hering hat >20% Fett und ein Rotauge < 5% (oder es hat sich ausschließlich von Currywurst+Pommes ernährt!).
Aber wer weiss: Versuch macht klug!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@ boot

Hast du das schon versucht?

Schmeckt es?

Wenn ja, wo bekommt man das Pulver?

#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

...steht doch drauf.

Bestellung bei www.matjes-hering.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> ...steht doch drauf.
> 
> Bestellung bei www.matjes-hering.de




Ääääh. .  . .#t

Na gut meine Augen sind wohl nicht mehr die Besten.#h

Und wie schmeckt es ? 
Ist das überhaupt vergleichbar mit echtem Matjes?


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Waaaaas?
> Du bist 30 Jahre alt und hast noch nie einen Matjes gegessen? Wie hast Du das überlebt?:q:q:q
> 
> Das sind ganz junge (also noch nicht laichreife) Heringe, die in einer Spezial-Salzlake eingelegt werden. Sie haben einen unnachahmlichen, edlen Geschmack. Die besten sollen aus Holland kommen. Ich sage die besten kommen aus Ostfriesland!:q#6
> Musst Du unbedingt mal probieren. Aber keinen nachgemachten (pfui Teufel)!:v


 

#t#t#t


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist echt `ne kulinarische Bildungslücke.


 
#t#t#t


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> #dJetzt aber schnell in das nächste Fischgeschäft und Matjes kaufen, lass Dir Zwiebeln,Gurken und Brötchen dazu legen. Und jetzt guten Appetit!


 #t#t#t

Jetzt habe ich mich hoffentlich genug geschämt...ich mein wir haben kein Meer, nur ein schwäbisches und da ist nur Süßwasser drin, und unsere schwäbischen Schweine sind so glückliche Tiere, das man es in jedem "Herrgottsbe*******rle" schmeckt
Außerdem gibt es leckeren Hefezopf, "a Butterbrezl", "Gsälz" "Grombiira Salat" und in jedem Schwab steck ein vortrefflicher  "Vierteles Schlotzer"...
Aber natürlich der Matjes...den haben wir nicht


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Sollst dich nicht schämen.
Du wohnst auch nicht in Italien, hast aber trotzdem doch schon mal Pizza gegessen, bestimmt, oder etwa nicht ;-)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Und französischen Wein haste auch schon getrunken. Also ab ins Fischgeschäft und Matjes kaufen. ;-)))<o></o>


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Sollst dich nicht schämen.
> 
> Du wohnst auch nicht in Italien, hast aber trotzdem doch schon mal Pizza gegessen, bestimmt, oder etwa nicht ;-)chemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o>
> Und französischen Wein haste auch schon getrunken. Also ab ins Fischgeschäft und Matjes kaufen. ;-)))<o></o>


 

Ja aber wenn ich mit Matjes komm bin ich als Fischkopf verschrien


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich mit Matjes komm bin ich als Fischkopf verschrien


 
Nee wir sind tolerant


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn ich mit Matjes komm bin ich als Fischkopf verschrien


 
:q:q:q


----------



## zander-ralf (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

David, der Matjes muss ja nun auch nicht Dein Hauptnahrungsmittel werden!
Ich habe mir schon mal 'ne Weißwurst 'reingepfiffen; war nicht so der Brüller, aber Hax'n mit Knödel und Sauerkraut sind echt lecker! Deshalb 'renn ich jetzt aber auch nicht mit Lederhose und Gamsbart durch die Gegend!!!


----------



## David23 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> David, der Matjes muss ja nun auch nicht Dein Hauptnahrungsmittel werden!
> Ich habe mir schon mal 'ne Weißwurst 'reingepfiffen; war nicht so der Brüller, aber Hax'n mit Knödel und Sauerkraut sind echt lecker! Deshalb 'renn ich jetzt aber auch nicht mit Lederhose und Gamsbart durch die Gegend!!!


 

Du weißt aber schon, dass dies bayrische Gerichte sind und keine schwäbschen.|rolleyes...Lederhosen sind bei uns partout nicht erwünscht#d
Aber Spaß besiete....ich wüßte gar nichtz wo ich den Fisch herkriegen sollten....irgendwo in den Nachbarn Orten gibt es nen Nordsee....sonst einen Fischladen|kopfkrat ...na ja beim Edeka die Fisch Theke sonst noch Angelläden und sonst wars das


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

...in der Nordsee bist Du schon richtig.


----------



## Bassey (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in einem schmalen Fluß (20 Meter, nicht mehr) die wirklich dicken Friedfische im Sommer wie auch Winter direkt hinter dem Wehr stehen, so ca 15 Meter dahinter an den Steilen Wänden in 3 Meter tiefe...
Vielleicht hast du ja ein ähnliches Plätzchen irgendwo bei dir in der nähe?


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in einem schmalen Fluß (20 Meter, nicht mehr) die wirklich dicken Friedfische im Sommer wie auch Winter direkt hinter dem Wehr stehen, so ca 15 Meter dahinter an den Steilen Wänden in 3 Meter tiefe...
> Vielleicht hast du ja ein ähnliches Plätzchen irgendwo bei dir in der nähe?


 
Bei mir geht es eher um Seen, der eine 1,6ha und der andere 1,8ha, beide nicht besonders tief (unter 3m) wo könnten denn da die Rotaugen stehn????|kopfkrat#c


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> ...in der Nordsee bist Du schon richtig.


 
Gut dann werde ich mich auf ein kulinarisches Abenteuer einlassen


----------



## Borg (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es eher um Seen, der eine 1,6ha und der andere 1,8ha, beide nicht besonders tief (unter 3m) wo könnten denn da die Rotaugen stehn????|kopfkrat#c



Ich fische ja auch überwiegend an einem See und habe da zwei markante Stellen gefunden, wo die Biester sich rumtreiben.

Stelle 1: Kante vor ner kleinen Einbuchtung in ca. 10 m Entfernung vom Ufer (ist bisher die erfolgreichste Stelle). Meine Erfahrungen bisher sind, dass auf der Kante (Wassertiefe ca. 4m) eher die Kleinen sich tummeln und unterhalb der Kante (Wassertiefe 6-7m) die Grossen.

Stelle 2: Das ist eine Stelle, wo ziemlich viel umgestürzte Bäume im Wasser liegen und wo sich Kraut und Seerosen drum gebildet haben. Der Angelplatz liegt etwa 2 m daneben, ebenfalls mit ner Kante. Ungefähr 7-8 m vom Ufer entfernt. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es eher um Seen, der eine 1,6ha und der andere 1,8ha, beide nicht besonders tief (unter 3m) wo könnten denn da die Rotaugen stehn????|kopfkrat#c




Wenn es keine Kanten oder andere markante Stellen gibt können die Plötzen überall und nirgends sein.
Sie werden ihren Standort mit Wind und Wetter wechseln.
Dann hilft nur eine Stelle regelmässig füttern. Dort werden sie sich immer wieder einfinden.
Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit immer mit Rückenwind angeln. In der wärmeren Jahreshälfte mit Wind im Gesicht.#6



|wavey:


----------



## David23 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Ich fische ja auch überwiegend an einem See und habe da zwei markante Stellen gefunden, wo die Biester sich rumtreiben.
> 
> Stelle 1: Kante vor ner kleinen Einbuchtung in ca. 10 m Entfernung vom Ufer (ist bisher die erfolgreichste Stelle). Meine Erfahrungen bisher sind, dass auf der Kante (Wassertiefe ca. 4m) eher die Kleinen sich tummeln und unterhalb der Kante (Wassertiefe 6-7m) die Grossen.
> 
> ...


 
Du meinst also, da wo die Fische Schutz haben könnten, da ist am besten zu angeln???

@all: Wie selektiere ich die großen von den kleinen?


----------



## David23 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Kanten oder andere markante Stellen gibt können die Plötzen überall und nirgends sein.
> Sie werden ihren Standort mit Wind und Wetter wechseln.
> Dann hilft nur eine Stelle regelmässig füttern. Dort werden sie sich immer wieder einfinden.
> Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit immer mit Rückenwind angeln. In der wärmeren Jahreshälfte mit Wind im Gesicht.#6
> ...


 

Da holt man sich aber einen bösen Schnupfen

Danke für die Tipps...werde sie am Wochenende befolgen....
Bin aber für weitere Tipps dankbar


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Beschreib den See doch bitte ein bisschen genauer.|wavey:


Dann sag ich dir wie du dort Fische fängst.:q



|wavey:


----------



## David23 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Okay, es handelt sich hierbei um unsere Vereinseen, zwei frühere Kiesgruben. Der eine hat 1,6ha Gesamtfläche...er hat diverse kleine Buchten, 2 Inseln, wobei eine überschwmmt wurde, die Gesamt tiefe ist im Durchschnitt 1,50m bis 2,00m wobei es natürlich auch Bereiche hat mit 0,80m oder einen Gumpen bis 3,00m. Die Ufervegetation ist gezeichnet durch viel Schilf und viele Bäume die ihre Äste über das Wasser hängen. Geangelt wird hauptsächlich auf Zander, Aal und Karpfen. Es hat außerdem einen guten Hecht und Schleien Bestand. Beim Stippen fängt man viele kleine Rotaugen und Brassen, wobei die Brassenanzahl merkwürdigerweise abgenommen hat....gefangen habe ich per Zufall mal eine Karausche und einen Aland ....das lag daran, dass mal ein großer Schub an Weißfischen in den Seen kamen, querbeet durchgemischt
Der andere hat eine Gesamtfläche von 1,8ha....er hat zwei kleinere Buchten aber keine Inseln...Angeln darf man nur von drei Seiten, die vierte ist gesperrt weil es Naturschutz ist...die Seetiefe hat durch Schlamm gewaltig abgenommen, an manchen Stellen so um die 0,80m sonst leider nur bis 1,50m.... Fischbestand ist der gleiche außerdem noch viele kleine Barsche....große Rotaugen habe ich noch keine einzige verhaftet....auch ist mir nichts zu Ohren gekommen...
Also was für Tipps habt ihr für mich????


----------



## David23 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

so Prof Tinca ich bräuchte eine Ferndiagnose


----------



## Borg (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Also ich würde es mal in den Buchten probieren. Wie gesagt, so eine Stelle habe ich auch bei mir und das ist bisher die beste Stelle, die ich an unserem See zum Rotaugenangeln gefunden habe. Zu dem anderen See geh ich im Moment schon gar nicht mehr .

Heute habe ich dann auch erstmalig auf diversen Empfehlungen hin, Lebkuchengewürz in meine Futtermischung gekippt und muss sagen: Das rockt!! Zuerst war gar nix, da dachte ich mir schon, dass das ein Griff ins Klo war . Nach ungefähr 1,5 Stunden ging es dann los und es war die Hölle! Um 15:30 Uhr habe ich dann abgebrochen, weil ich den Fisch einfach nicht mehr verwerten konnte, da der Eimer voll war. Die nächsten drei Tage gibt es also Fischfrikadellen und gebratene Rotaugen, bis sie in kleinen Würfeln an den Ohren rauskommen |supergri. Meine Frau hat sich auch schon bedankt....*lol*

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Baschtii (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

ich hab gestern  paar rotaugen mit 30cm auf wurm und der leichten posenmontage gefangen


----------



## David23 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Also ich würde es mal in den Buchten probieren. Wie gesagt, so eine Stelle habe ich auch bei mir und das ist bisher die beste Stelle, die ich an unserem See zum Rotaugenangeln gefunden habe. Zu dem anderen See geh ich im Moment schon gar nicht mehr .
> 
> Heute habe ich dann auch erstmalig auf diversen Empfehlungen hin, Lebkuchengewürz in meine Futtermischung gekippt und muss sagen: Das rockt!! Zuerst war gar nix, da dachte ich mir schon, dass das ein Griff ins Klo war . Nach ungefähr 1,5 Stunden ging es dann los und es war die Hölle! Um 15:30 Uhr habe ich dann abgebrochen, weil ich den Fisch einfach nicht mehr verwerten konnte, da der Eimer voll war. Die nächsten drei Tage gibt es also Fischfrikadellen und gebratene Rotaugen, bis sie in kleinen Würfeln an den Ohren rauskommen |supergri. Meine Frau hat sich auch schon bedankt....*lol*
> 
> ...


 

Petri Heil!!!!

wie groß war die größte Rotauge?


----------



## Borg (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Petri Heil!!!!
> 
> wie groß war die größte Rotauge?



Danke schön ....die, die ich mitgenommen habe, bewegten sich in der Grössenordnung 18 - 25 cm....alles drunter habe ich wieder reingesetzt.

Diesmal war ich auch mit der Matche und nicht mit der Stippe unterwegs.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## David23 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ist eigentlich aus einem anderen Thread...passt hier genausogut rein...obwohl der Borg das nicht braucht so wie der uns mit grossen Rotaugen nass macht 
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/traum-ploetzen-ruteundrolle-2009.html


----------



## Borg (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Naja, ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich dafür die letzten Monate so gut wie nichts gefangen habe . Habe meinen Fischereischein ja erst seit Mai. Da habe ich einfach die Angel ins Wasser gehalten und gehofft, dass irgendwas beisst. Ganz schlechte Methode wie sich rausgestellt hat  . Weil mich das dann doch etwas geärgert hat, habe ich angefangen soviele Informationen wie möglich zu sammeln (Hauptsächlich von Deutschlands Friedfischspezis) und diese umzusetzen...und siehe da, es funktioniert! War da eher skeptisch.....früher war ich froh für jedes kleine Fischlein, dass gebissen hat und war stolz wie Oskar, heute suche ich mir aus, was ich mitnehme und was ich wieder reinsetze. 

Als nächstes werde ich mich dann mal an das Thema "kapitale Brassen fangen" begeben. Die müssen ja auch irgendwie zu überlisten sein.

Mittlerweile ist es auch so, dass ich eigentlich jede freie Minute dem Angeln widme. Zum Glück habe ich auch eine Frau, die mich da unterstützt und mein Hobby befürwortet. Habe schliesslich mittlerweile die Kohle für den Jahresurlaub ins Angeln investiert |bigeyes. Somit kann ich dann auch entsprechend Zeit investieren. Hätte man mir vor nem halben Jahr gesagt, dass die Faszination Angeln so ausarten wird, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Wunstorfer (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

David..
In dem schlammigen Teich am besten ganz genau ausloten und ne handbreit über grund mais oder made anbieten. köder und haken nicht zu gross wählen. schwinge/quiver/feeder scheidet aus, weil sonst dein korb/blei und köder versinkt. vielleicht geht hölzl und auftreibend mit gummimade. topadresse für grosse winterrotaugen war und ist für mich fluss oder kanal. anfüttern auf rotaugen eher feine partikel(wolke) auf brassen darfs auch ein bisschen mehr sein. (partikel, wurmstückchen, maden) Ich hab bisher die Rotaugen immer süss-sauer eingelegt. Gurkenaufguss mit zucker is prima dafür. Aber wie macht ihr die frikadellen? mittelgräte raus klar, aber die feinen fisseligen dreht ihr mit durch, ja? dann brötchen beimengen, salz und pfeffer ran und ab in die pfanne? wollte das immer mal machen, hatte nur noch keinen fleischwolf. aber dafür würde sich der ja dann lohnen. :q


----------



## Borg (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Also ich mache Fischfrikadellen wie ganz normale Frikadellen, nur halt nicht mit Schweine-/Rindermett, sondern mit Fischmett. Dieses wiederum stelle ich her, wie Du beschrieben hast. Fisch filetieren und dann die Gräten, die man sieht, entfernen. Danach das Ganze durch den Wolf drehen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Wuemmehunter (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Sacht mal Cracks, welche Futtermischungen und gegebenenfalls Zusätze eignen sich eigentlich fürs winterliche Feederfischen. 
Im Sommer habe ich mit der Mosella-Mischung Explosiv beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Jetzt wo das Wasser wieder unter 10 Grad ist, ist die Mischung nicht gerade der Bringer. Was nehmt ihr?


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Sacht mal Cracks, welche Futtermischungen und gegebenenfalls Zusätze eignen sich eigentlich fürs winterliche Feederfischen.
> Im Sommer habe ich mit der Mosella-Mischung Explosiv beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Jetzt wo das Wasser wieder unter 10 Grad ist, ist die Mischung nicht gerade der Bringer. Was nehmt ihr?


 
Also, so wie ich das jetzt hier sehe, nimmt man am besten dsen Köder pur...der Prof. Tinca hatte da einen richtig guten Tipp....füttere mit Mais und fische dann mit Knoblauchmais

Hanf ist auch klasse

Grüße und Petri Heil David


----------



## Borg (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@ Wuemmehunter

Hier mal meine Futterzusammenstellung für die momentanen Verhältnisse. Im Moment bin ich zwar eher mit der Matche unterwegs, die Mischung sollte aber auch beim Feedern funktionieren.

2 Teile Rotaugen-Spezial (Futtermischung meines Tacklehändlers)
1 Teil Brassen-Spezial (Futtermischung meines Tacklehändlers)
1 Teil Zammataro "Schwarzer Peter"
1 Teil gemahlene und geröstete Hanfkörner
4 Päckchen Lebkuchengewürz (aussm NETTO-Markt)

Optional:
Ein halbes Paket Salz mit druntermischen

Die Futtermischungen Rotauge/Brasse sind zwar eine Zusammenstellung meines Tacklehändlers, sollte aber auch mit den Mischungen anderer Hersteller funktionieren.

Am Wasser wird das Futter dann geringfügig mit Maden angereichert, aber net zu viele. Die sollen sich ja net satt fressen . Als Hakenköder dann Maden.

Funktioniert zur Zeit super! #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Wuemmehunter (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Besten Dank, Borg:m! Dann will ich mal schnell zum Händler und morgen mein Glück versuchen. Montag gibt ne Rückmeldung.


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@ Borg 

Wo fängste die ganzen Rotaugen denn ?
Pulheimer Baggerloch ????
Gruß aus Sommeln, derzeit aber in NL


----------



## Borg (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> @ Borg
> 
> Wo fängste die ganzen Rotaugen denn ?
> Pulheimer Baggerloch ????
> Gruß aus Sommeln, derzeit aber in NL



Hallo Udo,

endlich mal ein Gesicht hier aus der Nachbarschaft! :m.....Da ich im ASK Stommeln-Pulheim bin, stehen uns der Pulheimer See (da wo auch die Surf- und Segelschule ist, an der Venloer Str.) und der Pulheimer Schlauch zur Verfügung. Ich angel im Moment vorzugsweise am Pulheimer Schlauch, da ich dort bisher immer meine Ruhe hatte und mich mit meinem Stippgeraffel ausbreiten kann. Falls Du den Schlauch net kennen solltest, der ist am Ende vom Industriegebiet Pulheim. Da wo früher Zentex und Knauber waren....also am Puff (Paradiso) rechts über die Brücke.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Montag gibt ne Rückmeldung.



Da bitte ich drum. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Falls Du den Schlauch net kennen solltest,  ....also am Puff (Paradiso) rechts über die Brücke.
> Gruß,
> Borg



Hi Borg ,
na klar , kennt man doch , ich meine jetzt die Brücke :q

Wundert mich das es da so viele Rotaugen gibt , wir haben füher als Jugendliche meist in dem 2. Baggerloch auf dieser Seite geangelt , da wo heute der Surf und Segelverein drin ist.
Ist aber lange her , aber zu der Zeit waren die Löcher voller Fisch , im Sommer standen da zeitweise 50 Karpfen an der Oberfläche #6
Meist haben wir uns da aber nur Köderfische gefangen und sind dann nach Holland gefahren um Hecht und Zander zu fangen, Gummiköder gabs zu dieser Zeit noch nicht 
Da ich keinen Schein habe hat es mich schon sehr früh nach Holland verschlagen , früher immer in die Roermonder Ecke und die letzten Jahre eben hier ans Leukermeer in Well weil wir uns hier ein Chalet gekauft haben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Borg (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ja, ist schon erstaunlich, die Brücke kennt irgendwie jeder |supergri|supergri

Das im Schlauch so viele Rotaugen sind liegt daran, dass da ausser mir keiner mehr angeln geht...habe zumindest noch nie einen gesehen. Den teilen wir uns ja noch mit nem anderen Pulheimer Verein, aber von denen ist auch nie einer da. Punkt ist halt, dass es da null Vegetation o. ä. gibt und der See einfach nur ein wassergefülltes Loch inner Kiesgrube ist. Bietet also optisch keinen Genuss. Tagsüber fahren da ja auch noch die Bagger rum. Im Pulheimer See habe ich ausser ner 3 kg Renke noch nichts nennenswertes gefischt . Liegt aber auch daran, dass da vorzugsweise nur noch auf Karpfen und Raubfische geangelt wird. Es heisst zwar immer, dass der Verein auch andere Fische besetzt, aber laut Fangliste habe ich da noch keine grossartig gesehen. 

Wie ist es denn am Leukermeer mit'm fischen? Habe mir schon des öfteren überlegt mal mit meiner Stippe nach Holland zu fahren, kenne mich da aber leider null aus....zumindest was das Fischen angeht .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

@ Borg
habe dir eine PN geschickt ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## filli21 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute auch unterwegs und habe 2 schöne Rotaugen von ca. 30cm und mehrere kleine verhaftet. Da ich noch Anfänger bin habe ich natürlich nicht immer genau den Futterplatz getroffen und genau da haben die großen gebissen. Habe mit Fertigfutter(vom freundlichen FH), Honig-Vanille Zusatz und Futterkorb gefischt. 


MfG


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



filli21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war heute auch unterwegs und habe 2 schöne Rotaugen von ca. 30cm und mehrere kleine verhaftet. Da ich noch Anfänger bin habe ich natürlich nicht immer genau den Futterplatz getroffen und genau da haben die großen gebissen. Habe mit Fertigfutter(vom freundlichen FH), Honig-Vanille Zusatz und Futterkorb gefischt.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Petri Heil, hilf mir btte ganz kurz auf die Sprünge: Was ist der freundlich FH?


----------



## filli21 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ist der freundliche Fachhandel :vik: 
Weiss nicht genau was er da so zusammen mixt bei dem Fertigfutter, war aber sehr hell und hat schon süßlich gerochen.  #6


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ach so, jetzt ja, hast du mit der Feederrute gefischt???


----------



## zanderhirn (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das rotaugen im winter besser auf caster beissen.
als gerät habe ich immer eine rute mit feederkorb (muss schon eine weiche rute sein mit der man jeden biss sieht) und eine stipprute mit 1-3 gramm pose.


----------



## filli21 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ja hab mit ner Feeder gefischt und ganz vergessen...auf dem Haken waren Maden und Caster und die Maden wurden nicht wirklich angerührt, Caster abgezupft und die Maden links liegen lassen. Scheint was dran zu sein....


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

:m





Borg schrieb:


> Da bitte ich drum.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


2 Güstern, 4 mittlere Rotaugen und einen Brassen der Klodeckel-Klasse!!! Nicht schlecht für 3 Stunden feedern bei beschissenem Wetter. :vik: Borges, deine Futtermischung ist klasse, statt Lebkuchengewürz habe ich Spekulatiusgewürz genommen, aber das ist ja fast das gleiche. Ach so, das Gewässer war der Wümme-Mittelarm bei Fischerhude, Wassertemperatur 7 Grad. Danke noch mal für das Rezept. Gruß Stephan


----------



## Borg (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> :m
> 2 Güstern, 4 mittlere Rotaugen und einen Brassen der Klodeckel-Klasse!!! Nicht schlecht für 3 Stunden feedern bei beschissenem Wetter. :vik: Borges, deine Futtermischung ist klasse, statt Lebkuchengewürz habe ich Spekulatiusgewürz genommen, aber das ist ja fast das gleiche. Ach so, das Gewässer war der Wümme-Mittelarm bei Fischerhude, Wassertemperatur 7 Grad. Danke noch mal für das Rezept. Gruß Stephan



Na denn mal ein fettes Petri!...freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte...war am Wochenende aufgrund extremen Windes und Regen ja leider nicht am Wasser :c.

Ja, Spekulatiusgewürz ist ja auch eher etwas herber gelagert. Da unser bescheidener NETTO-Markt das auch nicht immer da hat, improvisiere ich dann auch gerne mal mit Anis und Kadamom. Funktioniert auch super! Im Sommer tausche ich die Gewürzmischung dann gegen was "Süßes" wie Vanillinzucker aus und packe noch Milchpulver zur Wolkenbildung rein.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Kiersperpac (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Habe mit großem Interese alle Beiträge durchgelesen, und wurde neugirieg ob bei uns in der Bigge (Biggesee) auch Weißfische zu diesen kalten Zieten beissen, kennt jemand von euch dieses Gewässer????

Habe meinen Schein erst ab diesem Sommer und kenne dieses Gewässer so gut iwe garnicht, auf den Stellen wo wir im Sommer Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen haben geht jetzt nichts.
Das Gewässer ist ein Staudamm, mit Tiefen bis zu 50 m. Glaube, dass die Fische jetzt Tief stehen und vom Ufer garnicht zu kriegen sind, oder was glaubt ihr??


----------



## David23 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Kiersperpac schrieb:


> Habe mit großem Interese alle Beiträge durchgelesen, und wurde neugirieg ob bei uns in der Bigge (Biggesee) auch Weißfische zu diesen kalten Zieten beissen, kennt jemand von euch dieses Gewässer????
> 
> Habe meinen Schein erst ab diesem Sommer und kenne dieses Gewässer so gut iwe garnicht, auf den Stellen wo wir im Sommer Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen haben geht jetzt nichts.
> Das Gewässer ist ein Staudamm, mit Tiefen bis zu 50 m. Glaube, dass die Fische jetzt Tief stehen und vom Ufer garnicht zu kriegen sind, oder was glaubt ihr??


 

Der bekannte Biggesee??? Also den wo jeder kennt

Mann, gerade für so große Seen gab es letztes Jahr im Blinker einen Bericht vom berühmtesten aller Großrotaugenjäger, Dr. Mark Everard. Bekannt für seine großen Rotaugen mit 3 Pfund (Magic Double) etc.

http://www.truveo.com/big-roach-fishing/id/212899450

Der hatte, damit er auch mal wieder eine Herausforderung hat, sich auf Rotaugenjagd im tiefsten Winter an dem größten See Englands, dem Lake Widermere , begeben und das recht erfolgreich...

Der Lake Widermere hat eine Länge von 17km, die Breite ist zwischen 400 und 1500m, die max. Tiefe liegt bei 65m, Gesamtfläche 14,74 km²...kommt dem Bigge nahe, oder???

Mensch und ich habe erst vor einigen Wochen den Blinker rausgeschmissen..#q....also wenn du ihn kriegen könntest, der Bericht war echt super....
Hab dir mal den Link hier von dem Blinker....S. 82, "Kaltes Silber am großen See"

http://www.blinker.de/aktuelles_heft/archiv/detail.php?we_lv_start_magazine_details=12

Grüße David


----------



## Kiersperpac (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Mhhh, also bei uns Am Biggesee gibt es keine Winterrotaugen ;-). Davon bin ich mitlerweile überzeugt.
Zumindestens war ich in den letzten 20 Tagen drei mal am See und hate nicht einen richtigen Biss, von Fischen will ich da garnicht erst reden.

Habe auch jedesmal eine andere Stelle ausgesucht, anderes Futter, verschiedene Köder und einfach nichts. Einige Stellen waren auch ziemlich tief, ich denke mal nicht weniger als 6  Meter, vermutlcih sogar noch mehr.


----------



## David23 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Das der Winter jetzt sehr hartnäckig ist....hat jemand Erfolg und einen dicken Rotaugenbrummer gefangen?


----------



## Borg (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Nee, meinereiner macht gerade Angelpause, da bei uns die Seen noch zugefroren sind. Ausserdem muss ich erst meine Vereinsgewässerkarte verlängern lassen. Wenn es wettertechnisch hinhaut, gehe ich ab Februar wieder los. Nutze die Zeit im Moment um meine Hakenbox wieder zu befüllen (sind ja dann doch so ca. 150 - 200 Haken, die gebunden werden wollen  ) und  um mir diabolische Futtermischungen auszudenken, die ich in der kommenden Saison ausprobieren werde .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## David23 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Borg schrieb:


> Nee, meinereiner macht gerade Angelpause, da bei uns die Seen noch zugefroren sind. Ausserdem muss ich erst meine Vereinsgewässerkarte verlängern lassen. Wenn es wettertechnisch hinhaut, gehe ich ab Februar wieder los. Nutze die Zeit im Moment um meine Hakenbox wieder zu befüllen (sind ja dann doch so ca. 150 - 200 Haken, die gebunden werden wollen  ) und um mir diabolische Futtermischungen auszudenken, die ich in der kommenden Saison ausprobieren werde .
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


  Und schon einen Tipp für eine diabolische Futtermischung???


----------



## Criss81 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hiho,

so hab mir extra morgen und übermorgen freigenommen um den Rotaugen in der Rur auf die Schuppen zurücken.

Werde am We mal Berichten wie es gelaufen ist. Wird meine erste Wintererfahrung mit Stippe/Feeder, da ich meistens im Winter mit der Spinne unterwegs bin.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Und schon einen Tipp für eine diabolische Futtermischung???



Hehe....jo, aber die gibbet erst nach bestandenem Beta-Test :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## David23 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> so hab mir extra morgen und übermorgen freigenommen um den Rotaugen in der Rur auf die Schuppen zurücken.
> 
> ...


Oh ja, gib mal Bescheid...Petri Heil für morgen

Ja Borg, dann nichts wie hin...habe etwas für ganz diabolische Rotaugen....Safran und Chilli....|supergri


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ja Borg, dann nichts wie hin...habe etwas für ganz diabolische Rotaugen....Safran und Chilli....|supergri



Safran? |bigeyes....na, das ist mir glaub ich ein wenig zu teuer...aber Chilli habe ich auch auf der Liste stehen und die Geheimwaffe "Da'Bomb Final Answer" (zu finden bei chillishop.de)  :q. Ich habe halt kein Bock mehr auf die ganzen 0815-Standardsachen. Von daher will ich einfach mal in die exotische Richtung gehen. Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch.....und wer weiss, vielleicht klappts ja.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Wenn die Fische das Intus haben brauchst du sie vor`m Braten nicht mehr würzen.:q:q




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tricast (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Asafoitida darf auf keinen Fall fehlen in der Mischung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Asafoitida darf auf keinen Fall fehlen in der Mischung.
> 
> Gruß Heinz





Du meinst bestimmt 
*Asafoetida ?*

http://www.gewuerzkarawane.de/asafoetida.html




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



David23 schrieb:


> Das der Winter jetzt sehr hartnäckig ist....hat jemand Erfolg und einen dicken Rotaugenbrummer gefangen?



Vielleicht sowat in der Art.....???

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/302/pltze1o.jpg

Ick weeß ja nich, ob die für Euch groß genug is.#c

MfG  Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Schön, Schlotterschätt. Wo und wie haste die rausgezogen. Ick habs ja auch versucht, aber es  war wie verhext...


----------



## GrundelSpezi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ich habe eine Lösung: 
Feederrute+Futterkorb+Maden + Futter  
mit viel Anis beigemicht und Lebkuchengewürtz

Stelle Altarm oder Hafeneinfahrt (Spitze) zb Gernsheim Wurfweite 10 meter nicht in die Strömung

HF und GL

MFG


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schön, Schlotterschätt. Wo und wie haste die rausgezogen. Ick habs ja auch versucht, aber es  war wie verhext...



Hehehe, dann muß ick Dich erstmal juckich machen.......|supergri

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/8835/pltze3.jpg

War'n ja noch 'n paar mehr..........

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

 Petri. Da kommt wohl der erfahrene Plumsangler durch. 

Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht. #h


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Feine Technik


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Feine Technik



Old Russian Style.  Über dem Haken nur ein oder zwei kleine Bleischrote (je nach Tiefe und Strömung), keine Pose (die könnte nämlich einfrieren) und die Schnur an der Eintrittstelle im Wasser leicht fetten. Bissanzeige durch die Spiralfeder (um so eine handelt es sich nämlich) ist perfekt."Härte" kann durch verschieben der Feder einjestellt werden und bei leichtem Wind fängt dat Dingens sogar von alleene an zu zittern.:q

MfG  Schlotterschätt


----------



## boot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Petri,das sind gute für die Pfanne gg


----------



## David23 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Jo, absolutes fettes Petri auch von meiner Seite!!!!


----------



## grazy04 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

auch Petri ! Wir (oimel189 und ich) waren heute auch aufen Eis. 20 schöne Rotaugen von Köfi-Größe bis knapp 30cm waren drinn


----------



## boot (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> auch Petri ! Wir (oimel189 und ich) waren heute auch aufen Eis. 20 schöne Rotaugen von Köfi-Größe bis knapp 30cm waren drinn


 Und die Bilder wo sind die|kopfkrathabt ihr keine gemach`t?


----------



## grazy04 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*

Doch, da aber über Bilder immer mehr diskutiert wird kommen von mir nur noch "ausgesuchte" Bilder ins Board. Die die wir gemacht haben zählen nicht dazu


----------



## GrundelSpezi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie fängt man große Rotaugen im Winter?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hehehe, dann muß ick Dich erstmal juckich machen.......|supergri
> 
> http://img17.*ih.us/img17/8835/pltze3.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Petri die sehen aus wie im Bilderbuch
 #6


----------

